# Yard Mastery



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

​
As I have mentioned in the past, there are a number of ways you can help support TLF. One of those ways is using affiliate links when shopping for your lawn care products. The great thing about this approach is that you pay nothing extra for the products you buy, but TLF earns a small commission from qualifying purchases. So if you are going to purchase a product anyway, this is a great way to help support this site at the same time.

TLF has been partnered up with Yard Mastery for almost a year now; however, I kind of took a wait and see approach before making a big deal about it. Yard Mastery started with only a handful of products, but I have watched it grow into a nice catalog of DIY products that you can't buy just anywhere. Some examples include:


Greene County Fertilizer/N-Ext Products (or Build-a-Box)
Carbon Earth Company Fertilizers
Hydretain Products
ProPEAT Fertilizers
Sunniland Liquid Products

So if you're in the market for anything Yard Mastery has to offer, please keep this in mind. You can find Yard Mastery (along with some other popular TLF affiliates) in the black menu bar at the top of the page on a desktop/laptop, or under Quick Links on a mobile device:








Yard Mastery runs some occasional sales, so I will try to post those in this thread when they come up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

To get this kicked off, you can use code *TLF5* at checkout between now and the end of the month (July 2020) to get $5 off your order. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Good to know. I use the journal and like the set up. Thanks for the heads up and discount code.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

@Ware

I hate to be debbie downer on a Friday but I've tried accessing Yard Mastery's website and no matter what platform I use (Chrome, safari, Internet explorer) I can not access their website. Even trying to go straight to their website and it still isn't opening.

Just a heads up.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@cbagz that's strange. I was able to get there in Chrome, Safari, Firefox and Brave just now.

Have you tried another device or network?


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

I've tried my iphone and iPad as well as my work computer using the company wifi and would get an error message saying the website was taking too long to respond.

I turned off wifi on my phone and used cellular data and was able to view the website. Must be something with our wifi network at the office.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's something with your network, works ok for me.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

No issues accessing the Yard Mastery site for me (Firefox browser). Have been thinking about trying some of the N-ext products.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> To get this kicked off, you can use code *TLF5* at checkout between now and the end of the month (July 2020) to get $5 off your order. :thumbsup:


Just a reminder that code *TLF5* expires a week from today.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

Just placed an order for Balx-DIY
Code worked! Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

STRES said:


> Just placed an order for Balx-DIY
> Code worked! Thanks!


Great! I like that 16-4-8 ratio - it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I was smart enough to come back here for the click through but not to remember the discount code. Oh well, they shipped fast and I'm looking forward to trying out the products.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

10% off Hydretain products - stacks with code *TLF5* at checkout for an additional $5 off.

Also note the code *TLF5* (expires 7/31/20) is reusable and most items ship free - so if you are ordering multiple items it may make sense to bust it up into separate orders. :thumbup:


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

[email protected]#% 
i used the link but forgot the code! 
Maybe i should skip the bourbon while online shopping? ...Na. I'll just continue to pay the Stupid Tax.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> To get this kicked off, you can use code *TLF5* at checkout between now and the end of the month (July 2020) to get $5 off your order. :thumbsup:


Just a friendly reminder that this code ends today.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Plan on some renovation areas so I ordered a gallon of Hydretain and stacked the coupon, on my phone it was a hassle to find the spot to put the coupon code but it is there.
Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Leave it to me to find this on the last day of the month when I've already ordered some about $175 worth of stuff.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Placed a couple orders today!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I know some folks have trouble sourcing Sulfate of Potash (SOP) locally. I'm usually not an advocate for paying to ship granular products, but if you can't find it, you might check into this:

Yard Mastery 0-0-48 SOP


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yard Mastery ProPEAT Sale


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Got an email today from yard mastery that they are now carrying grass seeds from a few People.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same. Looks like they are carrying GCI and Jonathan Green.

Yard Mastery Grass Seed


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Ware said:


> Same. Looks like they are carrying GCI and Jonathan Green.
> 
> Yard Mastery Grass Seed


Any code for august?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

2018stanleycup said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Same. Looks like they are carrying GCI and Jonathan Green.
> ...


I haven't seen any new codes lately.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

10% off Hydretain products with code *SEEDSUCCESS*

$10 off N-Ext Seeding/Overseeding Pack

Prodiamine 65 WDG in 5oz bottles for small lawns


----------

